# putting a roof on a trailer



## Maryruth4 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everybody! Doing a trailer roof, the trailer has a transitial bump for different heights that already exist. Going to need some overlays for a pitched roof (instead of almost flat as it exists). Forgive me if this sounds silly but is there any other method I could use than what I've done before...the bottom plate is 2 x 4 but I end up stacking and nailing them together one on top of each other to reach the height I need for starting the overlays. I don't think I can do it any other way but doesn't hurt to ask.
Some roofs, depending on each one, can go as high a 5 plates stacked..jeeze. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Can you post any photos of what your roof looks like now?

If not, do you have a link to the manufacturers site with a preview of the mobil trailer that you are speaking of?

Ed


----------



## Maryruth4 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Ed. No I don't have any photos...I just looked at it today. I believe it is prob late 70's and no clue of manufacturer. It is 12 x 58 with your basic 1 x 3 construction..has an aluminum roof now.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The last time I saw a older trailer that was retroed with a Peak Roof, and new siding, they used 2x2's on the side to allow new insulation, and Vinyl Siding to be installed, and tied in the Roof Trusses. If I recall, then attached runners down the length of the roof tied to the members under the Alumin skin, then attached the Trusses, which where made by a local Truss company by spec.

Over all, the R factor was raised, along with new doors and windows helping.


----------

